# angle finder



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

what tool do you guys use for finding the angle of your tools?


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Is this a trick question?

"The angle of the dangle is directionally proportionally to========================"

????????

What angle of what tools?

George


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

GeorgeC said:


> Is this a trick question?
> 
> "The angle of the dangle is directionally proportionally to========================"
> 
> ...


 :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:
for instance steve mentioned having a 50 degree angle on his bowl gouge.what does he use to know that?
clearer?????


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Robert, I use these tools to set my angles. You can use them for the v-arm and the platform. Make for very consistent sharpening everytime. I believe John Lucas has something similar that he made, so you might want to check some of his videos if you'd rather go that route.
http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/s...ersal_Jigs___Raptor_Set_Up_Tool___raptor?Args=


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

To actually measure the angles of my gouges I bought a little metal angle measuring device at Lowers in the General tools section. It's nothing fancy. I have serious angle measuring gauges in my metal working stuff but I use the cheap one for my turning tools.
It's really not necessary to actually measure the angle of a tool. If it cuts effectively for you that's all that counts. Somewhere between 45 and 60 degrees is where most bowl gouges reside.
The tool I talk about in my sharpening videos is simply an easy way to repeatedly set the tool rest or the V arm of your jigs for accurate results. Once you've found a good bowl gouge tip angle then build one of these simple devices and you can repeat that grind any time. 
Go you www.youtube.com and type in john60lucas It will bring up all my videos. The sharpening ones should help you. If not feel free to ask.


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

I have a miniature digital bevel gauge from Woodworkers Supply its actually on sale now on there site. And yes it works good on the Dangle


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I missed that this was a wood turning thread.

George


----------



## pvechart (Dec 14, 2011)

A simple $10.00 protractor works good.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

thanks for all your help guys
my dad made me a grinding jig like the wolverine and it works pretty well.i wonder if what steve suggested would work with it?
and by what john said maybe i dont really need to worry about it.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

The 2 reasons I like using the raptor tools are consistency and I have gouges ground at different angles.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

My wooden jigs work just as well as the Raptors and cost almost nothing to make. See my latest video which I will post above where I explain how they are made.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

i subscribed to your youtube a while back so ill look at that
thanks again guys


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

I've been using one of the these for may years. About the size of a half dollar. I agree with John (and others) the angle is "about" in most cases. A couple of degrees off will probably not be noticeable in use.
http ://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2003098/1698/Angle-Checker.aspx


----------

